# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم unlockkngfast.com  فك شفرة ايفون بي 50 درهم في اقل من 12 ساعة نوع emea

## abousalma007

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته** * *اهلا بكم اخوانى فى المنتدى المغربى السبورت الأسرع والمتابع الأول** * *اخوانى أخواتى أعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
كما عودناكم بالجديد  
فك شفرة ايفون بي 50 درهم في اقل من 12 ساعة نوع EMEA 
وهدا النوع يكون بكتير من الشركات متل فودافون انجلترا والبيويج والاسفر وهنا امتلة   *   IMEI:                      013185003229261  Serial Number:                      DQGJJ8YEDTC0  Activated:                      Yes  Last Activated SIM:                      Bouygues - France FRA  Telephone Technical Support:                      Expired  Repairs & Service Coverage:                      September 4, 2014  Estimated Purchase Date:                      February 10, 2012  Carrier:                      EMEA Service  SIM Lock:                      Locked   IMEI:                      013124003841866                  Serial Number:                      DQJJ245GDP0N  Activated:                      Yes  Last Activated SIM:                      Vodafone - Ireland IRL  Telephone Technical Support:                      Expired  Repairs & Service Coverage:                      Expired  Estimated Purchase Date:                      November 4, 2012   Carrier: EMEA                       SIM Lock:                      Unlocked   IMEI:                      013204001468894  Serial Number:                      DQGKH0L1DTD2  Activated:                      Yes  Last Activated SIM:                      O2 - United Kingdom GBR  Telephone Technical Support:                      Expired  Repairs & Service Coverage:                      Expired   Carrier: EMEA                       SIM Lock:                      Unlocked                       013182000960220                                                                                  Serial Number:                      DQGJMBRLDTC0  Activated:                      Yes  Last Activated SIM:                      Vodafone - United Kingdom  Telephone Technical Support:                      Expired  Repairs & Service Coverage:                      Expired  Estimated Purchase Date:                      February 10, 2012  Carrier:EMEA                       SIM Lock:                      Unlocked   * للاتصال  GSM:0650848315  SONORK:100.1616146  SKYPE:abousalma007   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
.
.
.
.*         **

----------

